# Is MoYu the Beats by Dre of cubing?



## Johnny (Nov 27, 2014)

Their 5x5 through 7x7 cubes are marginally, if at all, better than ShengShou's. But to justify such a huge price gap, there also has to be a big quality gap- and there isn't. MoYu's big cubes have big issues, meaning that they aren't worth paying 2 to three times as much as for ShengShou cubes that perform about as well.

In short, if MoYu wants to charge so much higher prices than ShengShou, their cubes need to be redesigned to be worth the investment from a consumer's perspective.


----------



## DeeDubb (Nov 27, 2014)

Nah, Beats by Dre aren't even as good as headphones cheaper than them, and get by on name recognition that has nothing to do with headphone quality.

I would say if you want to make the comparison, MoYu would be like Bose. Bose speakers are much more expensive, but only a little better than the competition, and they get by on their reputation of quality, much like MoYu..


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 27, 2014)

I have only bought a living, that is the only moyu 3x3 I own. (I have a skewb). I just use a zhanchi though, it was my first speed cube and has been lubed with Vaseline many times


----------



## Randomno (Nov 27, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> I have only bought a *liying*, that is the only moyu 3x3 I own. (I have a skewb). I just use a zhanchi though, it was my first speed cube and has been lubed with Vaseline many times



FTFY, autocorrect?

I think Shengshou cubes are just cheaper than normal. If you want a better comparison to Beats, try V Cubes.


----------



## Wylie28 (Nov 27, 2014)

No moyu cubes are worth the extra cost, beats headphones are terrible and no worth 25% of thier price. The zhanchi however is a better comparison i think they are total crap compared to what people say they are. They pop all the time, are slow, and cant cut past line to line, my aolong i can hand to a 17month yr old and he can hand it back in one piece, its much faster and it cuts the line to line beyond 45 degrees


----------



## 78BFE (Nov 27, 2014)

MoYu = Sennheiser


----------



## Johnny (Nov 28, 2014)

Do you guys truly believe that the AoFu, AoChuang and AoShi, with the major issues they have, are worth such a huge price?


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 28, 2014)

Johnny said:


> Do you guys truly believe that the AoFu, AoChuang and AoShi, with the major issues they have, are worth such a huge price?



Aochuang: yes (at least coming off an unmodded SS). Other two: no. But you are listing some of Moyu's worst puzzles. The Aolong, Weilong, Liying, Aosu, pyraminx, and skewb are all great, and many of them are not much more expensive than competitors. Then there's the Guanlong which is both quite good and extremely cheap.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 28, 2014)

Johnny said:


> Do you guys truly believe that the AoFu, AoChuang and AoShi, with the major issues they have, are worth such a huge price?



What are these issues? Other people may disagree. The only one I heard was not worth getting was their 6x6 and the 5x5 is on par is a well modded SS.

What about the Moyu Skewb, Pyraminx, AoLong and AoSu? Are they not worth their price? (The only Moyu puzzles I have are the AoSu, Pyra and Skewb.)

V-Cubes is indeed a better comparison than Moyu. Their puzzles are very expensive and not as good as more recently released puzzles. They as far as speedcubers are concerned out dated.


----------



## kcl (Nov 28, 2014)

Johnny said:


> Do you guys truly believe that the AoFu, AoChuang and AoShi, with the major issues they have, are worth such a huge price?



Do you truly believe you know what you're talking about? Aochuang, absolutely. Better than any Modded SS out there. Their 6x6 and 7x7 are exactly two cubes that are not as popular, among a vast sea of other hugely popular cubes. In other words, their prices are slightly higher but the performance and quality is typically worth it.


----------



## Chree (Nov 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Do you truly believe you know what you're talking about? Aochuang, absolutely. Better than any Modded SS out there. Their 6x6 and 7x7 are exactly two cubes that are not as popular, among a vast sea of other hugely popular cubes. In other words, their prices are slightly higher but the performance and quality is typically worth it.



Agreed. The answer to this question is: no.


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 28, 2014)

I think they can't be called the Beats Of Dre if Moyu is of equal/higher quality. Beats Of Dre is just crap but is several times more expensive than other much better (but less famous products). Also, Moyu has really good lower order cubes...


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 28, 2014)

This question is confusing.

I am a bit confused about Kirjava. Is he drunk when he makes logical posts and sober when he types "ajdoifjadiofjaiol"?

EDIT:

Nah not really. MoYu is more like the Chipotle to Taco Bell.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 28, 2014)

I actually really like the Moyu 7x7x7. Maybe it's just me being terrible at modding cubes, but it's turned better than any other 7x7x7 I have. My mini SS 7x7x7 would have been good but it had some weird locking issues on the middle layers.


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Wylie28 said:


> No moyu cubes are worth the extra cost, beats headphones are terrible and no worth 25% of thier price. The zhanchi however is a better comparison i think they are total crap compared to what people say they are. They pop all the time, are slow, and cant cut past line to line, my aolong i can hand to a 17month yr old and he can hand it back in one piece, its much faster and it cuts the line to line beyond 45 degrees



I'm not sure what is up with your Zhanchi, but mine never ever pop, and the corner cutting is good. More than "line to line" isn't even necessary.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 28, 2014)

Johnny said:


> MoYu's big cubes have big issues, meaning that they aren't worth paying 2 to three times as much as for ShengShou cubes that perform about as well.



On the thecubicle the AoChuang is a little over 3 times more expensive than a SS. A SS which requires a lot of modding to become comparable. If it takes 4 hrs to mod that's $6 an hour. I consider that a terrible rate of pay.

As for the 6 and 7 you either didn't do your research or are lying to make your point.


----------



## SenorJuan (Nov 28, 2014)

Are MoYu cubes designed by a Doctor, liek those Beats is?


----------



## Audiophile (Nov 28, 2014)

I am an audiophile, and I found this post insulting.
Moyu would be like Hifiman
V-Cubes would definitely be Beats


----------



## Maccoboy (Nov 28, 2014)

^^ I'm more of an AKG guy but yeah, I agree with this guy. 

Only a few of their cubes are more expensive than others, most are fairly priced and almost all are worth what they charge and in some cases more.


----------



## Logiqx (Nov 28, 2014)

Johnny said:


> Do you guys truly believe that the AoFu, AoChuang and AoShi, with the major issues they have, are worth such a huge price?



Have you tried the AoChuang? Mine cost more than twice what I paid for the ShengShou but it was worth every penny.

The Moyu turns so much better than the SS (unmodded) that I'm more than happy with my purchase.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 28, 2014)

The ShengShou doesn't severely lock up and pop when doing reasonable corner cuts. The AoFu and auchuang do. I would expect that MoYu would understand that such a huge flaw would lower the value of the cube by at least 10 dollars IMO. But yeah, if MoYu is the Beats of cubing, V cube is like the AT&T of cubing because their products are much worse.


----------



## kcl (Nov 28, 2014)

Johnny said:


> The ShengShou doesn't severely lock up and pop when doing reasonable corner cuts. The AoFu and auchuang do. I would expect that MoYu would understand that such a huge flaw would lower the value of the cube by at least 10 dollars IMO. But yeah, if MoYu is the Beats of cubing, V cube is like the AT&T of cubing because their products are much worse.



Are you high? Because that's what it sounds like.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 28, 2014)

qqwref said:


> I actually really like the Moyu 7x7x7. Maybe it's just me being terrible at modding cubes, but it's turned better than any other 7x7x7 I have. My mini SS 7x7x7 would have been good but it had some weird locking issues on the middle layers.



If it were cubic, it'd totally be my main. It's absolutely great.



Johnny said:


> The ShengShou doesn't severely lock up and pop when doing reasonable corner cuts. The AoFu and auchuang do. I would expect that MoYu would understand that such a huge flaw would lower the value of the cube by at least 10 dollars IMO. But yeah, if MoYu is the Beats of cubing, V cube is like the AT&T of cubing because their products are much worse.



Do you know what you're talking about?


----------



## Johnny (Nov 28, 2014)

It's kind of obvious since every reviewer on YouTube has mentioned it


----------



## Chree (Nov 28, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> If it were cubic, it'd totally be my main. It's absolutely great.



How did you set yours up? Maybe I'm too used to my Mini SS, but I had a really hard time getting mine to be good (although, at the moment, it's great... just not better). So right now mine is pretty sluggish, but doesn't pop or jam at all anymore. And I'm using 25ct shock oil.



Johnny said:


> The ShengShou doesn't severely lock up and pop when doing reasonable corner cuts. The AoFu and auchuang do. I would expect that MoYu would understand that such a huge flaw would lower the value of the cube by at least 10 dollars IMO. But yeah, if MoYu is the Beats of cubing, V cube is like the AT&T of cubing because their products are much worse.



I don't think you set up your AoChuang very well, then. Mine had the issues you're talking about out of the box, but after a few days of breaking in and tensioning, it was a thousand times better than my SS. After gradually lubing it to preference, there was no reason to pick up my SS ever again.

Though, now I'm curious. Do you even own these cubes or are these opinions based from the more negative reviews you've seen?

And lest we forget: Moyu has more than delivered when it comes to 3x3s and 4x4s. Worth every penny, and there are WRs to prove it.


----------



## Aunk (Nov 28, 2014)

Johnny said:


> Do you guys truly believe that the AoFu, AoChuang and AoShi, with the major issues they have, are worth such a huge price?



The Aochuang is miles better than any modded Shengshou I have felt, so the $30 is worth it. The AoShi is well, AoShit and the price isn't justifiable. However, the Aofu is kind of a hit-and-miss I guess. Blake Thompson has a reaaally good Aofu, but others are just crap. I guess, if you have used v cubes extensively in the past, you would be used to the pillowedness, so that's really up to you to decide.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 28, 2014)

The way that I think of this is that it's the company's responsibility to make the cube perform well, not yours. Cubes should perform well no matter how you set them up.

My larger point is that some cubers seem to believe that whatever MoYu releases is automatically the best.


----------



## rowan (Nov 28, 2014)

This post title is some srs clickbait.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 28, 2014)

People disagreeing with you is not click bait


----------



## rowan (Nov 28, 2014)

Johnny said:


> People disagreeing with you is not click bait



I didn't say that and I don't care about this debate. The comparison is unfounded and bizzare (likely to drive readership) even if you like Shengshou more. That's why I called it clickbait.


----------



## Chree (Nov 28, 2014)

Johnny said:


> The way that I think of this is that it's the company's responsibility to make the cube perform well, not yours. Cubes should perform well no matter how you set them up.



Then what you have is a misunderstanding of the responsibilities of these companies.

Out of the 80 or so cubes I own, maybe 2 of them came out of the box perfect. Every other time, 97.5% of the time, I have had to retension, lube, swap hardware, or otherwise maintain my cubes to get them to my liking. Or just gave up on them altogether when something better came along. This includes many brands of cubes that all needed work

And while some people might prefer fast and loose cubes (and have the turning accuracy to handle it), others prefer slow and tight.

What you ask for is impossible. It's up to you to set your cube to your own preference or capabilities.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 28, 2014)

Johnny still hasn't told us if he owns the AoChuang, AoShi or AoFu. Just sayin'.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 28, 2014)

Johnny said:


> The ShengShou doesn't severely lock up and pop when doing reasonable corner cuts.



What the hell is a "reasonable corner cut"?

Empty statements like this are why people are disagreeing with you.


----------



## Chree (Nov 28, 2014)

If there's one thing I've learned on these forums, it's that everyone's experience is different. And any attempt to make blanket statements like "all moyus aren't worth the money" or "algorithmic F2L is da best" will get you nothing but grief.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 28, 2014)

Johnny said:


> It's kind of obvious since every reviewer on YouTube has mentioned it



Do you own any of these? The AoFu was the best 7x7x7 that I had ever owned, and was perfect apart from its shape.



Chree said:


> How did you set yours up? Maybe I'm too used to my Mini SS, but I had a really hard time getting mine to be good (although, at the moment, it's great... just not better). So right now mine is pretty sluggish, but doesn't pop or jam at all anymore. And I'm using 25ct shock oil.



Well if it's sluggish, you need to put some lighter lubricant in it. Drops of Maru right before a session make it good.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 28, 2014)

Reading the debate over and over, and it doesn't even seem like Johnny owns MoYu 5x5-7x7s and is just basing his opinions off of Youtuber first turns and reviews and etc. 
You needs to feel the cubs. After the AoSu never touched my SS again.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Nov 29, 2014)

Some of my thoughts:

2x2: Never tried as I am bad at 2x2, but I have felt a LingPo a few times and it felt extremely good, probably on par with a dayan.
3x3: Nothing needs to be said here.
4x4: Another flawless cube, even the weisu was better than the shengshous of the time.
5x5: I've felt a couple aochuangs, though sadly I don't own one myself. They feel fast but slightly unstable for my liking. I prefer my shengshou (Although this is slightly bias as my SS is modded and with 5k+ solves).
6x6: Not tried.
7x7: I agree with Ninja Storm, the aofu feels amazing. Every layer turns the same and there are no inner lockups that the mini-SS can have. It also pops way less. However the pillowed shape breaks the deal. If it's worth the money I would definitely get the flat 7x7 when MoYu release it, especially if it costs the same as the pillowed aofu.

So I make that worth it to buy on all of them except for the 7x7 (until a flat comes out) and 5x5 (unless you dislike your shengshou) with my judgement on 6x6 being reserved until I've felt one.

But _of course_ this is all just opinion.


----------



## Myachii (Nov 29, 2014)

Well, the reason why people want to buy the big MoYu cubes is because they've seen the smaller ones like 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5 take off. MoYu came out of nowhere to become a very good competitor to DaYan and Shengshou. I guess they got greedy, and wanted to use the name that they had established through great quality cubes to sell much more expensive ones to people who assumed they would be better because of the name.

I mean, if you're like me and you buy a MoYu Aosu and Aochuang to replace your SS 4x4 and 5x5, you'll notice how much better they are. Surely the 6x6 and 7x7 must also trump the quality of the SS brand?

If you already have a SS 6x6 and 7x7, stick with them. Big cubes = big prices, and it's a lot of money down the drain if it turns out to be exactly the same as your current.
In my opinion, MoYu are living off of past triumphs and selling us big cubes that we could purchase from SS for a fraction of the price.


----------



## goodatthis (Nov 29, 2014)

Johnny said:


> 2 to three times as much



The only cubes where this is the case is their 4x4 and 5x5, and I think we all can agree that you get exactly what you pay for with the Aosu. And as for the Aochuang, I've done hundreds on solves on it, and it is absolutely amazing. It's way better than my modded SS that had even more solves on it.

And as for their 6x6 and 7x7, I don't have the Aofu, so I can't really say much about it, but I do have a mini shengshou which is really nice. And to compare the SS 6x6 to the Aoshi, the turning on the Aoshi is really nice, which is mostly attributed to the plastic and build quality of the pieces, which is where your price comes from. With the SS, it just feels cheap. Honestly I haven't done a ton of solves on either the SS or Aoshi, but I can tell you the the Aoshi is absolutely terrible out of the box. With some lube and tensioning and a few solves, it gets better, but it still feels rather unstable and bumpy. But how does it compare to the SS? Well, it never pops, ever, you don't get those extremely annoying catches (although you do get lockups, but they're easy to fix) and as I said, the turning itself is really nice. Unlike the SS, you don't get lockups if you turn accurately. With the SS, simply doing slice moves causes catches.

And as for the comparison, Moyu wouldn't be like Beats. you can get sound quality from 50 dollar headphones that you can get from beats. With moyu, you're paying for top of the line quality, albeit with a heftier price tag. If we were comparing to video cameras, Canon would be shengshou, and RED would be moyu. Except maybe not 30x more expensive, but the quality comparison is there.

Also, no offense, but it seems like all you are going off of here is just conjecture on the quality of moyu cubes. I know that you're not all that fast, and that's fine, but do you even have both moyu and SS's 5x5, 6x6, and 7x7?


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 29, 2014)

Johnny said:


> The way that I think of this is that it's the company's responsibility to make the cube perform well, not yours. Cubes should perform well no matter how you set them up.


If that's what you want from companies then you need to get a new hobby, because that ain't how it works around here  the point remains that they have only released maybe 4 cubes that were (arguably) overpriced duds. 

There is obviously a lot of hype when new MoYu cubes are going to be released, but the thing is that often that hype is deserved. You are very selectively listing the examples where MoYu did not live up to the hype.

Also, my AoChuang almost never pops; assuming you own one you might want to tighten it.


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 29, 2014)

Johnny said:


> The way that I think of this is that it's the company's responsibility to make the cube perform well, not yours. Cubes should perform well no matter how you set them up.
> 
> My larger point is that some cubers seem to believe that whatever MoYu releases is automatically the best.
> 
> The ShengShou doesn't severely lock up and pop when doing reasonable corner cuts. The AoFu and auchuang do. I would expect that MoYu would understand that such a huge flaw would lower the value of the cube by at least 10 dollars IMO. But yeah, if MoYu is the Beats of cubing, V cube is like the AT&T of cubing because their products are much worse.



Go to a competition. You'll see that people will have the same cubes as you and they perform completely different. The performance is VERY dependent on how the cube is set up. It is completely your responsibility to set up the cube so that it works for you, not the company's. Keep in mind that they don't just sell cubes to you, but many others, and they all have different preferences.

Yes, people do believe often that when MoYu releases a cube, it's the best thing ever. That's not MoYu's fault. This is why people should look at reviews and think before they make a decision on whether or not to purchase a cube.



Johnny said:


> The ShengShou doesn't severely lock up and pop when doing reasonable corner cuts. The AoFu and auchuang do. I would expect that MoYu would understand that such a huge flaw would lower the value of the cube by at least 10 dollars IMO.



That's not entirely true since the performance is very dependent on the setup as well as the cuber's preferences, and it's also misleading since it doesn't address other important factors that people consider, such as speed and feeling. As for the price, it's the company's decision. Like it or not, that's what the price is. It's fine if you don't think the product is worth the extra money, but you really are acting like you're trying to speak for the whole community when there are people that do think that it's worth the price difference. For example, the AoShi is my new main, and I'm glad that I purchased it.

As a last point, this thread can't even apply to a large amount of the cubes released by MoYu. For example, an AoLong costs about 15$. A zhanchi costs about 15$. Hardly any difference. However, I see that this discussion mainly revolves around their larger cubes.


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 29, 2014)

Logiqx said:


> Have you tried the AoChuang? Mine cost more than twice what I paid for the ShengShou but it was worth every penny.



Exactly, imagine how many hours you can spend on a $30 cube. If you are a speedsolver, then probably hundreds. Now imagine the entertainment you get from an $8 movie ticket, which probably provides no more than a few hours of entertainment. From this perspective, Moyu cubes aren't over-priced anymore.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 30, 2014)

I have felt an Aofu and I HATED that whenever you'd try to corner cut more than slightly the pieces would just get so out of alignment. From what I hear, the Aochuang and AoShi have that issue too, which to me is an absolute deal breaker.

Keep in mind that I do not intend for my statements to be taken as facts. They are opinions. The way I phrase my opinions is a reflection of how I feel at that time, not how I intend them to be interpreted.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Nov 30, 2014)

These puzzles are coming out of China so some price differences could be down to how legal they are in terms of safety testing. In order for them to be sold in Europe and USA they must pass different tests on labels, plastic, packaging etc. I wonder if some of the cheaper companies bypass these tests. They might be cheaper but when your babies are born with 3 heads you might regret it.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 30, 2014)

So Johnny has felt an AoFu and hasn't even touched the other 2 cubes he is complaining about being overpriced. On the basis of that he felt he should make a new thread because he believed he had thought up a funny analogy.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 30, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> So Johnny has felt an AoFu and hasn't even touched the other 2 cubes he is complaining about being overpriced. On the basis of that he felt he should make a new thread because he believed he had thought up a funny analogy.



And he felt someone else's aofu, which may be really loosely tensioned or something.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 30, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> And he felt someone else's aofu, which may be really loosely tensioned or something.



But some YouTubers 1st impressions are worth more than the speedsolving community's opinions because they are the chosen few who are allowed to make videos and upload them to the internet.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 30, 2014)

"Oh man, these cubes have this one flaw and I hate it. It's also quite expensive. Based on this, I'm gonna post on the forums a generalization about the ENTIRE company based on the facts of three sub-par cubes out of the MANY excellent other ones they have. That TOTALLY sounds reasonable."


----------



## Johnny (Nov 30, 2014)

I never said that their other cubes weren't good. The AoLong is my main 3x3 and the MoYu Skewb rocks. I also have the LingPo, which I think is just incredibly mediocre.

Maybe the reason why I feel this way is because I started cubing a year and a half ago and I never used older cubes that were truly atrocious. My standards are high but I don't think that's necessarily a bad thing.

I do not have any of the big (5x5 and up) MoYu cubes but to me the fact that the pieces can come out of alignment and switch places with each other when doing a corner cut on the inner layers is a fundamental flaw. I'm not saying you have to agree with me.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Nov 30, 2014)

Johnny said:


> stuff...
> I do not have any of the big (5x5 and up) MoYu cubes but to me the fact that the pieces can come out of alignment and switch places with each other when doing a corner cut on the inner layers is a fundamental flaw. I'm not saying you have to agree with me.



I hate to disappoint, but if that's your beef with Moyu big cubes, I can give you an unabbreviated list of big cubes that did not have this problem:
-Eastsheen 5x5 (which would make you cringe after using anything you could buy today)
-V-Cube 6x6 (which exploded instead of locking up)

So yes, a fundamental flaw, but one that no company has managed to solve so far. 
IMO the 5x5 is worth every penny. It beat my well modded Shengshou out of the box. The 6x6 isn't all that great, but most people agree that it beats a brand new shengshou and really doesnt cost that much more. The 7x7... that's a matter of preference. I tried a few and wasn't impressed by the performance, certainly not enough to justify buying one for myself. It is expensive, so I didn't buy it, which is exactly what you did. But you went and created a thread about a topic that you have admitted you have no experience with. 
Congratulations


----------



## tx789 (Nov 30, 2014)

Johnny said:


> I never said that their other cubes weren't good. The AoLong is my main 3x3 and the MoYu Skewb rocks. I also have the LingPo, which I think is just incredibly mediocre.
> 
> Maybe the reason why I feel this way is because I started cubing a year and a half ago and I never used older cubes that were truly atrocious. My standards are high but I don't think that's necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> I do not have any of the big (5x5 and up) MoYu cubes but to me the fact that the pieces can come out of alignment and switch places with each other when doing a corner cut on the inner layers is a fundamental flaw. I'm not saying you have to agree with me.



My Experience with my shengshou 5-7 is that the "issues" you say the moyu 5-7 has they have also occur with a shengshou. 

Peoples standards on cubes depend on what the used. I remember thinking that my store brought was great back in mid 2010. Before I owned a speedcube. I couldn't compare it to anything else. So using older cubes when you are used to the new can influence people's view on them. 

As some have said v-cubes is a better comparison but before the shengshou takeover this wans't the case. They had the only 6x6 and 7x7 .


----------



## goodatthis (Nov 30, 2014)

Johnny said:


> I never said that their other cubes weren't good. The AoLong is my main 3x3 and the MoYu Skewb rocks. I also have the LingPo, which I think is just incredibly mediocre.
> 
> Maybe the reason why I feel this way is because I started cubing a year and a half ago and I never used older cubes that were truly atrocious. My standards are high but I don't think that's necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> I do not have any of the big (5x5 and up) MoYu cubes but to me the fact that the pieces can come out of alignment and switch places with each other when doing a corner cut on the inner layers is a fundamental flaw. I'm not saying you have to agree with me.



In what way is the LingPo "incredibly mediocre?" It's the fastest cube I've ever used, is it just too fast for you? And by what comparison? 

I started cubing 10-11 months ago and the oldest cube I ever used (aside from a rubiks brand) was either a SS Aurora or a lanlan 2x2. After that, it was basically just moyu and shengshou cubes for my mains. (And a few Dayan cubes, but not my mains). So to say that your standards are high because of this is pretty inconsequential, all I've ever tried are the best cubes and I'm not having the problem you're having.

By the definition of fact, (a thing that is indisputably the case), you are 100% wrong. The pieces do not come out of alignment when doing a corner cut. Want me to make a video of it on my moyu 5x5 and 6x6 to prove it to you? And also, if you believe that this is the case (which it isn't) then it throws your argument about SS cubes being much better cubes out the window, since SS cubes have this problem much worse than moyu cubes. This is essentially the inconsistent comparison fallacy, you are not comparing equally, yet you are saying one is better than the other. Actually, this would probably also be the incomplete comparison fallacy as well, since you aren't giving enough information to warrant your claim on why shenghou cubes are better, but I'm not going to get too technical here.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 30, 2014)

Alright, here's a photo of what happened when I tried to corner cut with my Shengshou 6x6 and Shengshou 5x5. I'm not deliberately trying to do this.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 30, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> In what way is the LingPo "incredibly mediocre?" It's the fastest cube I've ever used, is it just too fast for you? And by what comparison?



The mechanism of the LingPo is not optimal because it is a GuHong clone in a 2x2 form. The GuHong is no longer the best 3x3 so why make a clone of it as a 2x2?



goodatthis said:


> And also, if you believe that this is the case (which it isn't) then it throws your argument about SS cubes being much better cubes out the window, since SS cubes have this problem much worse than moyu cubes.



I never said that MoYu cubes were worse than ShengShou cubes. I said that the difference in quality wasn't enough to justify the price difference.


----------



## goodatthis (Nov 30, 2014)

Johnny said:


> The mechanism of the LingPo is not optimal because it is a GuHong clone in a 2x2 form. The GuHong is no longer the best 3x3 so why make a clone of it as a 2x2?
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that MoYu cubes were worse than ShengShou cubes. I said that the difference in quality wasn't enough to justify the price difference.


A cube having a fundamental flaw vs not having a fundamental flaw doensnt justify the price difference?


----------



## Johnny (Nov 30, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> A cube having a fundamental flaw vs not having a fundamental flaw doensnt justify the price difference?



I think that both cubes have fundamental flaws.


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 30, 2014)

Johnny said:


> I never said that MoYu cubes were worse than ShengShou cubes. I said that the difference in quality wasn't enough to justify the price difference.



I think it's important to note that the reason that the shengshou cubes are so cheap is because they put absolutely no time and money into coming up with their own mechanisms. They just steal someone else's (generally V-Cubes). I'm not entirely sure about MoYu, but if they actually put in the money to make their own mechanism or to get permission to use someone else's, the price difference may make sense, regardless of quality.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Nov 30, 2014)

Beats are complete crap, Moyu is great. Conclusion: NO. 

This is my first post in a few months.


----------

